# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung am liebsten zum Wochenende



## Arnubis (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich biete meine Rolle der Auferstehung an, am liebsten zum Wochenende hin. Wer interesse hat einfach PN an mich.

Greetz


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

Welche Fraktion, welcher Server?


----------



## Arnubis (7. März 2012)

Destromath Horde

Kil jaeden Allianz

und noch viele andere Twinks auf allen möglichen Servern^^


----------



## medusis24 (7. März 2012)

ich suche auch noch eine für nen anderen Acc von mir würdem ich über eine freuen


----------

